# KVM Virtualisierung - Was wird emuliert?



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2007)

Heute Abend werd ich mir ein neues System stricken, mit einem Athlon64 X2 4000+, welcher ueber die Virtualisierungsextension Pacifica verfuegt.
Wenn ich nun KVM einsetze, was wird dann emuliert, auch ein 64-Bit-System, oder ein 32-Bit-System?
Problem ist dass die EasyLFS gern wie gehabt auf einem 32-Bit-System kompilieren moechte um sicher zu stellen, dass es auch wie gehabt "ueberall" laeuft. Das Problem was ich naemlich sehe ist dass wenn ich es auf einem 64-Bit-System kompiliere auch fuer 64-Bit kompiliert wird, und dies somit zur Voraussetzung wird, was ich natuerlich nicht will.


----------



## NomadSoul (11. August 2007)

Also soweit ichdie KVM Thematik verstanden habe ist das nur ein Wrapper für die entsprechenden Aufrufe. Somit bleibt es an deiner Virtualisierungs-Software welches OS in welcher Bitzahl du dort installierst.

MfG


----------



## Navy (11. August 2007)

Was spricht gegen Cross-kompilieren? Du solltest außer der Zielarchitektur ggf. auch gegen die entsprechenden Bibliotheken linken. So kann Dir das Hostsystem egal sein...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2007)

Problem erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.
Solang das genutzte System 32-Bit ist, was mein laufendes LFS ja ist, wird auch 32-Bit kompiliert. Also gibt es garkein Problem in Hinblick auf weitere EasyLFS-Builds.

Uebrigens, Cross-Kompilieren mag ich nicht wirklich, das ist aufwaendig. 
Ich nutze ja die gleichen Scripts fuer die EasyLFS-Builds die spaeter auch auf der CD zur Installation des eigentlichen Systems zum Einsatz kommen. Wenn ich jetzt anfangen wuerde einen Cross-Compiler da einzubauen wuerde dies wohl nicht mehr moeglich sein.

Aber da meine neue CPU ja ueber Pacifica verfuegt lad ich grad mal Fedora als 64-Bit-Version runter und werd die wohl mal in KVM installieren, und dann mal schauen ob ich nicht darin, mit den normalen Scripts, ein EasyLFS64 bauen kann.


----------

